# 5" clay sewer?



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

I got called out to a job where another plumber tried to open a sewer. Well long story short they got their cable stuck, cut it about three foot out of a 3" vertical stack and left. They created a total nightmare and its a long story. My question is we had to bust the floor to remove the cable from the underground and it's a 5" clay pipe. This is rare for around here as far as I know. I need to figure out a way to remove a section and install a clean out tee and remove a house trap that's in the middle of the basement. Anyone ran into this?

Also the rest of their cable goes all the way to the main and turns upstream and its caught on the corner of that turn. It's a 3/4 hollow core and when I say stuck i mean stuck like chuck


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Are you sure it's not 4" clay? Clay pipe is substantially larger than cast and plastic and a 4" pipe is probably pretty close to 5" o.d.






Paul


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

I am pretty sure there is a fernco coupling for that


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> I am pretty sure there is a fernco coupling for that


Definitely. 4" plastic X 5" Clay tile. Eccentric or concentric even.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Never heard of 5". I agree. Clay is thicker wall. Have you measure the I d We have a supplier here that I use in these cases. I have a measuring tape to measure the out side of pipe in 100ths if inches call them with that measurement and what type of pipe and they have or get me the proper transition coupling They are a local Supplier so wont do u much good. But if ur stuck I can find out the name if the manufacture I bet some zoner will know it tho. Iv hooked on 6" 10" clay before with these transition coupling


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

4" clay will measure 4" ID and about 5 1/4" OD...


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

You have a fernco dealer. ????


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

You should plug your phone in Tex... :laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Just did. To bad the Cored won't reach the the couch. Lol. Glad to see you around here hope all us well. Take care of them girls. Iv got mine this weekend. If only it was longer


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Lol I get scared when the battery gets down to 3% because the phones shutting down any second.

sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

i did a repair on a clay tap shoved the four inch pipe three feet into clay packed it in with some old rags left a four inch lip filled it in with grout and worked just fine i couldnt find those ferncos here and the pipeping had already started we thought tap was sdr since it that pipeing was already ther infested with roots. i dont think that will work for you cause you tying into clay both sides right


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> Lol I get scared when the battery gets down to 3% because the phones shutting down any second.
> 
> *sent from my iPhone 10.5*


 






Finally got out of that jobsite port-o-potty?.............:laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Finally got out of that jobsite port-o-potty?.............:laughing:


Yeah, they quit pumpin it out, couldn't stand the odor  

sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

bet you came out looking like a smurf lol get any of that blue stuff on you


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Years ago. A helper fell asleep for 30 min in the porta potty till boss found him leaning his head on the roll of toilet paper. He was on dope and came down at work. Lol. J


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Years ago. A helper fell asleep for 30 min in the porta potty till boss found him leaning his head on the roll of toilet paper. He was on dope and came down at work. Lol. J


I don't know how anyone could sleep in a shioter, just the thought of the shioter being tipped over, during a nice nap :laughing;

sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Years ago. A helper fell asleep for 30 min in the porta potty till boss found him leaning his head on the roll of toilet paper. He was on dope and came down at work. Lol. J


I won't even enter one of those unless it's life or death:yes: Much less sleep in one:laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

deerslayer said:


> I won't even enter one of those unless it's life or death:yes: Much less sleep in one:laughing:


I'll shiot in my pants before I use a portable plastic shiot house :laughing:

sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

When youv been awake for three or four days and u come down it doesn't matter where you are I guess He was on that stuff real bad 

Sorry for hyjacking the thread a bit. To the op. I bet fernco will get you hooked up.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

this guy was the biggest kiss ass on the job site the foreman never made him work. He would buy him tacos for breakfest, buy his lunch buy him cokes and snack from the roach truck. He wouldnt do nothing stop bringing his tools to work and wouldnt load or unload nothing. Every body hated that brown noser. The port a potty was full of shiot hadnt been pumped in weeks. well he would go and play his game yes not phone he would take a psp to work and hide to play the game well we got a water hose and stuck it in the vent it over flowed the pooper seat and got all over his pants and shoes lol


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

revenge said:


> this guy was the biggest kiss ass on the job site the foreman never made him work. He would buy him tacos for breakfest, buy his lunch buy him cokes and snack from the roach truck. He wouldnt do nothing stop bringing his tools to work and wouldnt load or unload nothing. Every body hated that brown noser. The port a potty was full of shiot hadnt been pumped in weeks. well he would go and play his game yes not phone he would take a psp to work and hide to play the game well we got a water hose and stuck it in the vent it over flowed the pooper seat and got all over his pants and shoes lol


Did y'all board the door?

sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Ratchet strap!!! Lol.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

yep tell you one thing that psp didnt work the same lol he had to get a ride from the forman to pick up some more clothes he came back with his tool box


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

revenge said:


> this guy was the *biggest kiss ass* on the job site the foreman never made him work. He would buy him tacos for breakfest, buy his lunch buy him cokes and snack from the *roach truck*. He wouldnt do nothing stop bringing his tools to work and wouldnt load or unload nothing. *Every body hated that brown noser.* *The port a potty was full of shiot hadnt been* *pumped in weeks*. well he would go and play his game yes not phone he would take a psp to work and hide to play the game *well we got a water hose and stuck it in the vent it over flowed the pooper seat and got all over* *his pants and shoes* lol


 





.............:laughing:................LOL


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

revenge said:


> this guy was the biggest kiss ass on the job site the foreman never made him work. He would buy him tacos for breakfest, buy his lunch buy him cokes and snack from the roach truck. He wouldnt do nothing stop bringing his tools to work and wouldnt load or unload nothing. Every body hated that brown noser. The port a potty was full of shiot hadnt been pumped in weeks. well he would go and play his game yes not phone he would take a psp to work and hide to play the game well we got a water hose and stuck it in the vent it over flowed the pooper seat and got all over his pants and shoes lol


Disconnect the drain line on the urinal. You'll see everyone walk out with piss on their boots. Loads of laughs!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Rub c flux on the inside of the head band on ther hard hat. Spray a bit of wd-40 in ther flux and watchem try to soldier


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Weld EVERYTHING to the fab table!

:laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

A sparky was pissing off the painter. He nailed his tool belt to the ceiling 20 ft high. And then loaded his sizzor lift on the trailer and hauled as. Belt was up ther for a week. Lol.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

There is a ton of 5" clay sewers in Cleveland. Sanitary back in th e day was 5" storm is 6". A plastic to plastic fernco is about all we could use to get them to line up with pvc.
.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Ratchet strap!!! Lol.



We'de use a couple bunjees. Gives them a fighting chance!:laughing:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> I am pretty sure there is a fernco coupling for that


I dont think finding a fernco is the problem.
Finding 5" pipe is where hes going to have some fun.


----------

